# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Ditawarkan Bak Fiber Oval ataupun Kotak, Filter Tong Biru

## h_andria

ditawarkan Bak fiber produk karya anak bangsa sendiri...
berguna untuk karantina koi ataupun proses pemijahan/buang telur 

Bak Fiber kotak 1,5 x 1 x 0,5  mtr dengan 4 chamber filter = Rp 1.450.000
Bak Fiber Oval 1,25 x 0,85 x 0,5 mtr  = Rp. 700.00
Filter Tong Biru (2 chamber) tinggi 50 cm Diameter 30 cm = Rp 350.000
Paket Bak Fiber Oval + Filter TB  = Rp 950.000

harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim

salam,
harri 021 9545 8317

----------


## Dewa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

> Friends
> 
> Kalo kirim lewat Herona, ga masuk akal harganya, karena ke di size, kirim dari JKT dari Stasiun Gudang Priuk.
> 
> Kalo tong birunya bisa lewat yang biasa deh.
> 
> Btw, Herona sampe Lampung yah?



emg knp om lwt herona hrgnya ga masuk akal ??
terlalu mahal ya??

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenThong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenThong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenThong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> untung kemarin gak bangun petinya yah om vic?... 
> 
> 
> om victor lagi ada audisi....


bangun om.... tuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
malah disuruh kluar kagak mau tuh...

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenThong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenThong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenThong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## okiazr

pa kalo bak fiber kotak ongkir ke bandung brapa?

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> Originally Posted by h_andria
> 
> thanks om atas sharing nya...
> 
> 
> kalo tambal panci saya kagak tahu  :P


  ::   ::   ::   yg saya inget dulu di solder ya!!!!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Om Harri,

Bak fiber sudah beroperasi selama beberapa minggu, tidak ada masalah sama sekali. Jadi saya sekarang lagi "sekolah koi" aja...
Produk dan layanan dari om Harri sangat baik, om Harri ini komitmen banget sama janjinya... malem2 pun tetap diurus pengirimannya walaupun dia sendiri ada di Blitar lagi rekrut koi baru katanya.

Terima kasih.

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kumonryu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Beginnerkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mita

> Originally Posted by mita
> 
> Bak fiber kotak sampe jogja total dgn ongkirnya berapa om?Thx
> 
> 
> kayanya kalo pake herona agak mahal om...
> tarifnya ditimbang dan di kalikan 2.. plus packing mereka minta 3o rb lagi


Wah, jatuhnya mahal juga donk om. Mending beli klo pas saya ke jkt aja biar bisa angkut sendiri

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mauapasih

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mauapasih

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mauapasih

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Siapa aja yg mau bak deep nya 70 cm daftar.....
1. Ceem (Bandung)
2. beclge (bandung)
3.

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mauapasih

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mauapasih

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mauapasih

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> Om mau tanya bak fiber ovalnya msi ada ga?
> ada jual net'nya ga?
> sekalian ongkos kirim ke jatim (sidoarjo) kena brp dan kra2 brp lama nyampe om?
> 
> Thank you


masih ada...
kalo kirim ke sidoarjo....
belum tau.. dan gak tau ekspedisi yg kirim ke sana..

----------


## isdev

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dr_evil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

> ukuran nya berapa om?
> klo jadi dicetak kira2 harganya berapa?
> thx
> 2 x 1 x 0,70 mtr om...
> harga closingnya saya belum dapat.. masih perkiraan... sepertinya gak lebih dari 2,35 jt / unit



tebelnya berapa om? itu include delivery jadi berapa yah? depok om, ampyun dah nyari bak fiber susyah benerr...

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robert Arc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robert Arc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robert Arc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robert Arc

om gimana dah difotoin blm ?

----------


## Robert Arc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gn03y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

